# Physikaufgabe



## RhaoK (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab ein kleines Problem bei einer Physikaufgabe. Kann mir einer helfen?

Ein Stein fällt in einen Brunnen. Nach 6,6 Sekunden hört man den Aufschlag. Wie tief ist der Brunnen? (Berechnung unter Berücksichtigung der Schallgeschwindigkeit!)


----------



## Arosk (22. Oktober 2010)

Wie schwer ist der Stein?

Edit: Oh, man sollte das in den Klammern lesen ^^

Ehrlich gesagt grad absolut kein Plan wie man die Aufgabe ohne das Gewicht des Steins rechnen kann/soll ^^


----------



## RhaoK (22. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist der Stein?



Der Luftwiderstand muss hier nicht berücksichtigt werden, damit ist die Fallgeschwindigkeit unabhängig von der Masse.


----------



## Arosk (22. Oktober 2010)

Gott, wie ging das nochmal, hab hier auf der Kaufmännischen kein Physik mehr ^^

Naja, als Denkanstoß würde ich mal annehmen das der Stein 10 m/s fällt, somit ist der Brunnen ohne Schallgeschwindikeit 66 Meter tief. 

Jetzt das ganze noch im Zusammenhang mit der Schallgeschwindikeit berechnen, aber... puh, irgendwie die Zeit des Schalls von der Zeit des Falls abziehen, bin aber grad planlos, Physik ist immer so toll, besonders wenn man das letzte mal vor 2 Jahren Physikunterricht hatte


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

mir will es auch gerade nicht einfallen , aber man muss iwie den Schall mitberechnen, da dieser auch seine Zeit braucht.


1/2


edit: upps frage nicht richtig durchgelesen 
sec

ach vergesst es, ich reg mich da nur wieder auf  und habe gerade Ferien sry.

Aber Google die Aufgabe doch einfach mal.


----------



## Manowar (22. Oktober 2010)

Die Erdanziehungskraft ("G-Kraft"), beträgt 9,81m/s.
Die Schallgeschwindigkeit beträgt 343m/s.
Die Erdanziehungskraft - beträgt im Vergleich zur Schallgeschwindigkeit - nur 3,22%
Und du hast deine 6,6Sekunden.
Mehr brauchst du da nicht.

Machs einfach nicht zwischen Tür und Angel, sondern überleg ne Minute oder wenn dir Mathe nicht so ganz liegt, 5 Minuten 

Abschreiben hat noch niemandem geholfen :>


----------



## Borgok (22. Oktober 2010)

RhaoK schrieb:


> Ein Stein fällt in einen Brunnen. Nach 6,6 Sekunden hört man den Aufschlag. Wie tief ist der Brunnen? (Berechnung unter Berücksichtigung der Schallgeschwindigkeit!)



Also zuerst braucht man das Weg-Zeit Gesetz für den freien Fall:
 s=1/2 g t^2.
Dabei ist g die Erdbeschleunigung (g= 9,81 m/s^2), s die Strecke und t die Zeit.
Hat man die Fallzeit kann man so die zurückgelegte Strecke berechnen.

Ohne Berücksichtigung des Schalls müsste man einfach 6,6 s für t einsetzen.

Berücksichtigt man noch den Schall ist es etwas kniffliger
... moment, ich rechne es mal nach... .


----------



## Irn-Bru (23. Oktober 2010)

puh is sehr lange her...mal sehen 

t1²+ (2*v/g)*t1-(2*v*6,6/g)=0

Gleichung lösen dann kannst du s1 mit s1=g/2*t1² ausrechnen


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Machs einfach nicht zwischen Tür und Angel, sondern überleg ne Minute oder wenn dir Mathe nicht so ganz liegt, 5 Minuten
> 
> Abschreiben hat noch niemandem geholfen :>


Vorallem bei so'nem simplen Ding, wo man wirklich nur mal kurz nachdenken und ggf. ein paar Konstanten recherchieren muss, wenn man nicht weiß, wieviel die Erdanziehungskraft bzw Schallgeschwindigkeit ist.

Hausaufgaben im Internetforum lösen lassen ... Noch tiefer kann man fast nicht sinken.


----------



## X_Frontil (23. Oktober 2010)

So ich hab mal die Aufgabe gelöst. Allerdings nicht mit 6.6 Sekunden sondern mit 2 Sekunden 
Damit du die Aufgabe wenigstens noch einmal selber in den Taschenrechner tippst und hoffentlich auch verstehst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds etwas unverständlich das der Threadersteller sich nicht mal die Mühe macht eine Lösung im Netz zu suchen, bevor er hier fragt (was nun auch nicht verständlich ist).
Mich hat es 2 Sekunden googlen gekostet die Lösung für das Problem zu finden.


----------



## tempörum (23. Oktober 2010)

und wenn man es nicht ganz so genau haben will, kann man auch einfach sagen, dass in der geringen Zeit der Stein nicht sehr weit gefallen sein kann und somit die Schallgeschwindigkeit vernachlässigbar ist


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Oktober 2010)

Wenn der Stein 6.6 Sekunden fallen würde, dann wäre der Brunnen ~213 Meter tief.
Und für 200 Meter braucht der Schall schon eine gut messbare Zeit.
Ich hatte auch erst gedacht, dass es sich bei dieser Aufgabe um eine dieser "mischen wir Physikunterricht mit gesundem Menschenverstand Fallen" handeln könnte.
Sowas gabs damals in der Uni in der einen Physikvorlesung die ich hatte auch ab und an.

g ist ja auch nur ungefähr 9.81 und nicht genau. Und wenn man schon so "ungenaue" Zahlen verwendet, dann ist die Zeit die der Schall braucht, aber einer gewissen Brunnetiefe durchaus zu vernachlässigen.

Bei Falldauern kann man sich ganz Arg verschätzen. Nach einer Sekunde ist der Stein schon ~5 Meter gefallen. Nach der zweiten schon ~20.


----------



## Borgok (23. Oktober 2010)

Also ich komm auf eine Tiefe von 180,64 m.

Moment, die Rechnung kommt gleich... .


----------



## Borgok (23. Oktober 2010)

Hier die Rechnung: 

Das Weg-Zeit-Gesetz für den Freien Fall lautet 

s = 1/2 g t^2

Würde der Fall 6,6 Sekunden dauern, dann wäre der Brunnen
s = 1/2 * 9,81 m/s^2 * (6,6 s)^2 = *213,6618 m* tief.



Der Fall dauert ja aber nicht 6,6 s, sondern nach 6,6 s hört man den Aufschlag.

Die Zeit t=6,6 s muss also geteilt werden.

Dabei ist:
t1 die Fallzeit, und 
t2 die Zeit, die der Schall braucht um nach oben zu gelangen.

Und es gilt: *t = t1 + t2 = 6,6 s*	(1)


Betrachten wir nun den Fall. Dabei handelt es sich um eine beschleunigte Bewegung mit (näherungsweise) konstantem Beschleunigungsfaktor, es gilt also:
s= 1/2 g t^2

Wir setzen also die Fallzeit ein: *s= 1/2 g t1^2* (2)


Nun zu dem Schall: Dabei handelt es sich um eine gleichförmige Bewegung, es gilt also 
s= v * t

Mit Schallgeschwindigkeit c= 340 m/s und einsetzen der Schallzeit gilt:
*s = c * t2* (3)

Damit haben wir drei Gleichungen und drei Unbekannte (s, t1, t2)



Gleichungen (2) und (3) kann man gleichsetzen:
* 1/2 * g * t1^2** = c * t2*	(4)

Gleichung (1) kann man umformen:* t2 = t - t1*	(5)

t2 lässt sich in (4) ersetzen durch t - t1:
*1/2 * g * t1^2** = c * ** (t - t1) * (6)
damit haben wir eine quadratische Gleichung

Umgeformt ergibt sich
*1/2 * g * t1^2 + c * t1 - c * t = 0*	(7)

weiter umformen...
*t1^2 + 2c/g * t1 - 2ct/g = 0* (8)

Damit können wir die pq-Formel anwenden (die zweite Lösung scheidet aus...):
*t1 = -c/g + (c^2/g^2 + 2ct/g)^(1/2)* 	(9)

Die Werte eingesetzt ergibt:

*t1 = - 340m/s / 9,81m/s^2 + [(340m/s)^2 / (9,81m/s^2)^2 + (2 * 340m/s * 6,6s) / 9,81m/s^2]^(1/2)* 

*t1 = 6,0686 s*

t2 beträgt somit: *t2 = 6,6 s - 6,0686 s = 0,5314 s*

Die Werte ergeben Sinn, es ist ja logisch dass der Fall länger dauert als die Bewegung des Schalls zurück.

Die Strecke/ Brunnentiefe beträgt somit:

*s = 1/2 * g * t1^2 = 1/2 * 9,81m/s^2 * (6,0686s)^2 = 180,6409 m


*Die Berücksichtigung des Schalls ist also schon wichtig, der Unterschied ist deutlich:
213,6 m gegenüber 180,6 m .


----------

